# TTF usernames vs. Project Evil usernames



## Tar-Elendil13 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, I'm not going to tell you my project evil username, but you can guess (hint: look for matching locations) I will not tell you whether you are right or not. Does anyone else have project evil usernames? If so, will you tell us, or would you rather us guess?
Tar-Elendil13


----------



## Hammersmith (Jul 14, 2005)

Evil Hammersmith


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 14, 2005)

Last time I chose Fire Drake, in order to match the site. In the new PE it is simply Thorondor, I actually didn't like the evilish "hue" the previous alias had.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 14, 2005)

Same, but minus the e.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 15, 2005)

As if it weren't obvious with mine either, I am known simply as The Conjurer. It was either that or Inmate #6182.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jul 15, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> As if it weren't obvious with mine either, I am known simply as The Conjurer. It was either that or Inmate #6182.



Let me get this straight: you are 15 years old but also serving in the army?


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 15, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> I even used my real age on that forum


 
Then of course I wont be on active duty for a few more years.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 19, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> Then of course I wont be on active duty for a few more years.


Confusing...

Well, I'm using the same name because I couldn't be bothered thinking of anything else 

@Tar-Elendil13 - I'm guessing you're Theologian13 then? You're not really 13, are you?


----------

